# Haltbarkeit von gebackenem Fisch



## Mitschman (29. Januar 2015)

Meine Frau hat (schäm: vom Supermarkt) einen Lachs mitgebracht, den wir im Ofen gebacken haben. Kann man die Reste im Kühlschrank einen oder zwei Tage aufbewahren, ohne dass sie verderben?

Grüße von Mitschman


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von gebackenem Fisch*

Selbstverständlich!


----------

